# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  هدف خــــــيالــــي لكـــوكو

## ساقي العطاشا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOy_Y...related&search

----------


## سيناريو

*والله قووووووووووووووووووول خيالي من على بعد    لا وفي العلالي بعد وبعدين نزلت الكوره وحطت في المرمى*
*على فكره كنت اشاهد  مباراة ويا ابويي واني مطنقره لأني ماكنت احب االمباراه  لكن من كثر المباريات اللي يشاهدها ابوي اقعد واشاهدها الين حبيتها وصرت  اني  اللي احط المباراه* 
*بصراحه علمتني كيف التحدي والأصرار وانتهاز الفرص والقوانين والسعاده لما ينجاب الهدف  افرح كأني اني اللي مسجلتنه*
*وخلاص بل هدره*
*مشكور ساقي العطاشى*
*أختك سيناريووووووو*

----------


## Taka

*يسلموووووووو ......*

----------


## بريط

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

